# Ghost Sounds After Loss



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

It will be 3 years this July we lost Rocky to a ruptured tumor on his spleen. We tried everything we could to save him. He was 13 yrs. when he passed. Truly one of the best dogs I've had. Gentle, smart, strong, protector, fun, just a great companion. My wife misses him the most probably because he was a momma's boy. He loved his momma. We were all present when he received the shot. I myself will never forget the look on his face when they gave it to him because he was looking directly at me when he went. We all had the chance to say goodbye. 

After his passing, it was extraordinarily tough. Rocky stepped into our lives as a replacement from our breeder for another pup who tragically passed on us. He filled a hole. He filled that hole in our lives and then some. Rocky himself had been rejected from another buyer who was intended on breeding him. But one of his testicles failed to drop so he was returned to the breeder. Then we came along. It was like we were destined to be together. We had him fixed and all was good for 13 yrs.

We had the same routine every morning. Rocky was so woven into our daily lives we didn't noticed until he wasn't there anymore. He had a full run of the house, whether we were there or not. He was a great dog. So he was everywhere with us. He was part of our morning routine as well. I usually got down to the kitchen first and he stayed with my wife while she got ready for work then they both came down the stairs. I knew she was about to come out because he would shake his head setting off the jingle from his tags before the door opened. then he'd come down and outside to potty. The morning after and continuing for several months, I would still hear the jingling sound before my wife came downstairs. I could still hear his usually "huff" when he laid down in our bedroom. It just made the letting go part harder, but at the same time, sometimes easier. Hard to explain really. 

Do I believe in "the Rainbow Bridge"? I don't know. I think it's there to help cope with the loss. Do I believe in an existence beyond our world? Without a doubt. I've been told by people who I've shared this with that the sounds are a product of so many years of routine. But, I refuse to believe that. I think Rocky was still around after he left. Even though they have faded, I still hear things sometimes and it's almost 3 years now. In my mind, he's still around. I think the emotional ties are as strong now as they were then. I've had a lot of other dogs, mostly Shepherds. Rocky, was one of those dogs, that was just different. He was special. 

Has anyone else heard sounds after a passing or still are? Or am I certifiably kooky?


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

Not kooky. After my heart dog died I swore I would never get another dog, for a long time after I could feel him lie down next to me, hear him jingle, I even swore he was messing with the cat, and all of this happened even after I got another dog. When that dog passed last year due to cancer I heard his toenails on the floor all the time, I could feel his presence at night, and I swear he was the one who led me to adopt the dog I have now. I think if they are in your heart, they will always be around!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am sorry you had such a loss and I know it must have been so difficult, I cannot even imagine my life without Titan, but I imagine I will be making a similar post when the time comes. 

I haven't lost a dog yet.. not at least to that extent. I lost a puppy once and she hasn't been replaced yet.. but she wasn't yet woven into my daily life at the time.. we were still bonding. 

I will comment on my beliefs though.. I do believe in an afterlife of sorts. I am a Christian and fully believe that God sends down spirits (or whatever) to look after us/comfort us/ etc. I fully believe this to be true even when it comes to a loss of an animal and don't think you're crazy. To me, and my beliefs, it says that God has sent Rocky to be a guardian of sorts and he makes himself aware at some points, jsut to let you know he's still around... now you can call me a kook  but your story sounds nomal to me in that sense.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

certifiable, no doubt...
but take that with a huge pile of salt from a fellow kook who still talks with creatures large a small who no longer grace this plane with a meat coated skeleton! we lost a way too young little one a few weeks ago, and I swear I felt her nestling in the crook of my bent knees as I napped as she always would jump up there and fluff about before joining a snoozefest...it woke me up, made me tear up wondering was I simply having a psychotic episode, or what was it? nobody knows for sure, and it was the realization that can't really happen anymore that made me sad. Our memories will only become more cherished as time goes by, and after hosting dogs for over 4 decades, I've gone through this several times. It's the unexpected too young to go tragedies that are the most shocking, but they all shake our imagined realities to the core and rattle our routines. Once I kept finding myself staring into an open fridge, until I realized that very interested nose nudge simply wasn't going to happen, no matter how many times I tried... 
if we are nuts, at least it's good to know we have lots of company!

Another can't replace our angels, but we'll get some new routines and learn some new stuff along the way, and that will help.

When I go to the bridge, it'll be a huge party, no doubt.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our last gsd Omy loved being outdoors even though she had full access to enter the house. She would make a bed in the leaves outside of the sliding glass door in our bedroom. I heard her crunching through the leaves, turning around and around to pack them down, then lie down in them with that same huff. I heard her do that every night after we had to put her down. I still hear it occasionally and now it makes me smile.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I heard my cat meowing after he died.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Certifiable, and so am I. My Dane, Freeway, still rests in her urn near my bed. For months after her passing I would hear, even feel her brush past my hand. On a few occasions the bed behind my legs would be warm when I woke up.
Sabs urn has now joined Freeways-I joke about my 'dog in a box' collection-and I have yet to move her bed from beside mine, largely because in the window between sleeping and waking I still hear her muttering and snoring. I still feel her head pressing against me sometimes and I am often caught off guard by the sound of her padding along beside me through the house. In fact my husband swears he has seen her standing in the bedroom doorway twice, and he is a definite non-believer.
Someone on a radio show I was listening to years ago said 'Your dog was your best and most loyal companion in life. Why would something as small as death change that?'
I don't believe they ever leave and I think that when we need them they are but a whisper away. All we need to do is listen with our hearts.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

For me it was a cat I was deeply bonded to. That cat slept beside me every night while we were together. Every night he would purr me to sleep.

Then after he passed (mind you at the time I was definitely a non-believer in after life) I'd see a small shadow, here and there. I'd brush it off as my imagination. At night as I was dozing off I would feel the bed move, just the slightest movement as of a cat jumping up to settle in beside me.

That went on for several weeks.

Then I had a very vivid dream, my cat (a beautiful maine **** cat) was there in my house, happy, healthy, vibrant. I'm not one to have such vivid dreams that I remember as though it was a movie I had just watched. When I woke up I remembered every moment of the dream and just knew my beloved pet was O.K. and I didn't need to feel so bad or mourn him so much. I still missed him greatly and still tear up if I think about him and it did test my beliefs.

I think we have pets come into our lives that I call 'soul pets'. They seem to connect on a deeper level with their human family.

I have a suggestion Jafo, if you'd like to try it. Get a digital recorder, the type students use to record lectures and such. At the times you hear the sounds run it for awhile, then play it back and see if you can capture the sound. Then you'll know it's not just your imagination if it can be recorded.

Or....you can just let it be a nice reminder of your Rocky....too.

Thanks for sharing Rocky's story.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I don't know the genre of music you all listen to, but mine is mainly rock music. There is a group called Alter Bridge who's lead singer Myles Kennedy wrote a song in remembrance of a mentor. It's called "Blackbird". It's a very emotional song, but there is a verse that is in the song I'd like to share that to me is very strong with emotion. 

Ascend may you find no resistance
Know that you made such a difference
All you leave behind will live to the end
The cycle of suffering goes on
But memories of you stay strong
Someday I too will fly and find you again.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*If you are kooky, I'm ready for the bounce house*

After our Jack passed, I heard nails on the hardwood floors, the jangle of tags, and his sigh from when he would flop down for a nap. Heard the sounds for months and months. I would wake up swearing I'd heard his nails on the floor and thinking, "he needs to go out." I'd be in the kitchen ready to open the door before I remembered he was gone. 

It made our house so sad and lonely to hear the ghost sounds that we hating being home without Jack and found lots of excuses to not be home. 6 months after he passed, we sold the house and moved! While there were a few other reasons for moving like wanting more space, being tired of the rental across the street-- a full 50% of the reason for moving was the loss of the dog.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

yup.

eace:




jafo220 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I don't know the genre of music you all listen to, but mine is mainly rock music. There is a group called Alter Bridge who's lead singer Myles Kennedy wrote a song in remembrance of a mentor. It's called "Blackbird". It's a very emotional song, but there is a verse that is in the song I'd like to share that to me is very strong with emotion.
> 
> Ascend may you find no resistance
> Know that you made such a difference
> ...


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, thank you for sharing, it's such a nice story of life with your GSD. I can honestly say after 40 years with GSD's, it never gets any easier when you lose such special friends. I do believe we will meet up with them all someday- I still have dreams with dogs from our past, long ago. And yes, I understand what you mean when you talk about a special connection with the one you lost. So, so sorry for your loss, your pet, I am sure had a very special life. I too miss that huff, when they lie down in the perfect spot. That's just something special to remember- Remembering your fine GSD, Regards, Bob


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ah....what sweet stories. I was heartbroken when I had to say goodbye to my young dog WD last year. Months of grieve passed and one day I was sick in bed and I swear, I heard him breathe next to my bed. Nobody else was in the bedroom and I did not have fever or was dreaming; it was real. It was so real that I looked down to see if, through some miracle, he was there. But then it was quiet. It still makes me sad.
I believe that they are around. I hope with all my heart that there is a reunion when I go. It will be awesome to see that entire crowd, if that comes true.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

A few years ago I had to rehome my first ever GSD. He was a rescue, who I adopted at 4yrs old. I'd only had him for about a year and a half before I had to give him up. It was incredibly hard for me at the time, but thankfully he went to a friend of my father's with two young daughters. He absolutely loved kids, and seemed to take to having two little young ones to look after rather well (would find their toys and give it to them when they were upset, slept at the doorway to their bedroom at night etc.). He was such a special dog, and after so many years I would still think of him from time to time. Unfortunately we lost the contact details with the new owners after having moved 2 or 3 times and they lived 6 hours away in another city.

A few months ago (around christmas/new years) I couldn't get him out of my head. While it was normal for me to have passing thoughts of him, I'd never been this fixed on how he was doing. I knew he was in a wonderful home, and had probably long forgotten about me! It was verging on ridiculous that I couldn't have a single thought without him creeping in there somehow - he wasn't even my dog anymore. At this point I had already acquired a new GSD from a puppy who was around 15months old at the time, gotten a new job, lots of changes were going on but I couldn't stop think of this dog I gave up 5 years before. Eventually I couldn't take it anymore and suggested we go up to our old city. While we were there I visited his 'new' home, knocked on the door and saw a huge dog bed near the backdoor. I took this as a good sign - maybe my old boy was still alive and I could see him again! Well, I spoke to his owner and she told me that sadly he had to be put down just after Christmas (!). His body deteriorated terribly - arthritis, hip problems causing him to lose mobility, kidney failure and was beginning to lose his sight. They put off putting him to sleep as long as they could, because they did not want to lose him. The girls still got sad if his name was mentioned and they were actually contemplating going to the same rescue organization that we had gotten him from to save another lovely GSD.

I couldn't believe that at the same time I couldn't get him out of my head, he was slowly dying and eventually PTS 6 hours away. I've always wondered if there was something to it, or just pure coincidence. I tend to not share this with others for fear of sounding like I'm nuts. Am I just looking for something where there's nothing?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Oliver'smom said:


> After our Jack passed, I heard nails on the hardwood floors, the jangle of tags, and his sigh from when he would flop down for a nap. Heard the sounds for months and months. I would wake up swearing I'd heard his nails on the floor and thinking, "he needs to go out." I'd be in the kitchen ready to open the door before I remembered he was gone.
> 
> It made our house so sad and lonely to hear the ghost sounds that we hating being home without Jack and found lots of excuses to not be home. 6 months after he passed, we sold the house and moved! While there were a few other reasons for moving like wanting more space, being tired of the rental across the street-- a full 50% of the reason for moving was the loss of the dog.


I'm having the opposite problem. We NEED to move and I am resisting because I feel like I'm leaving her behind. Stupid I know.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I haven't had to make this difficult step in my life yet and I dread the day when any of my animals reach that point. I have watched my mom do it over and over again throughout the years and I don't know what's worse for her. The actual goodbye or the last few weeks when they are bouncing from good to bad and having to know the exact right time to do it. She always tried to give them the longest life possible without prolonging the suffering and I feel she's a much stronger woman than I will be when the time comes. Also, I should not read threads like this when I'm in a hyper emotional state. Every single post made me cry.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I rarely have dreamed of my boys. Not too long ago I had a glimpse of them in a dream heading toward the back door, like I was following behind them. I awoke with the intent of getting up and letting them out. The morning after Cody died I was so upset laying there, and then like a sparkle in my mind I heard a voice say very clearly " it's ok". When I had to board Clipper (Cody's brother) to go see my new grandson, when we returned and had picked up Clipper & Hooch, I was so glad to have Clipper home safe ( he was 12 years old) we heard a noise in the kitchen and I just felt Cody was going to come out and join the reunion! I believe they come to us! I wish I could see them in my dreams more! Usually just a glimpse, like the profile of pointed ears, shifting the way they would, something like that. I've heard toenails when the house was still and the other dogs laying still where I could see them. I won't want to move either, I'd hate to leave their yard and house behind!


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Personally, I'm not really certain about what you're talking about however, my wife will be sitting at her desk and she will feel something brush up against her leg and she will look down and there's nothing there - the little white dog name Spanky seems to cruise around the house at times and she does feel his her presents as unusual as it is for me to admit, I think my wife is right. Spuds, if you're out there - we can see you playing hide and seek, and we remember that you ate all of the bark out of the planter at the apartment that you lived in -- quite a feat..


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good friend of mine lost her heart dog to cancer. For months she said she could hear him barking outside.

I lost a dear girl about a year later. From the great beyond, Morgan sent me a puppy to cuddle. Random chance meeting adorable gold sable pup, Morgan was a gold sable. 

About 2 months later, when I was ready to think about opening my heart, breeder friend announced her V litter had been bred. I had always joked that Morgan was named after a war goddess, I'd never do that again, the next bitch would be Venus after the goddess of love. Kismet on the V litter. 

Sometimes Venus is so much like Morgan I swear she's the same dog come back to me. Little things, her favorite spots, how she plays, how Venus is wise beyond her age. Past life experiences in humans, the concious mind doens't know who we were in the last life.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a friend who told me that after her dog passed, she heard sounds of him and she kept it to herself. Almost a year later her husband confessed to her that he had been hearing sounds of the dog, and they realised they were both hearing the same sounds at the same time. She said that they stopped hearing the sounds when she finally found peace with his passing away.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

another weird one from years ago. I was lighting a candle for one of my passed dogs and told him to send me a good Collie one day. In these day that was what I was researching. Honestly, the next day an acquaintance (who didn't know anything about my preferences) emailed me and asked if I knew someone who could take in two male Rough Collies. My own passed dog had always been crazily obedient but I told him to not take things too literally as I was way not ready for that. What are the chances of such a thing?


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about your loss of Rocky. It sure sounds like you guys enjoyed his wonderful life together. I sure can relate with how the emptiness that a missed GSD in a home feels. I have never heard sounds but I do feel a presence that feels like their there. Long live your memories of Rocky. Good boy!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the first hand experiences. It's nice to know that I'm not crazy in hearing those sounds. 

Rocky was such a stink when he was a pup. I worked the night shift. Leaving my wife to fend for him and one child on her own. There were times she told me years later and going through the things we go through with Cruz, that she was about to give Rocky away. She never really would have, but he drove her to that point many times. Then at around one year of age, he totally flip flopped into this awesome dog. I think all the adverse instances with her and Rocky were bonding moments happening, though at the time she never realized until later.

He was a funny pooch. I remember that he was never allowed on the furniture. But he would get on the couch through the day while we were at work. He knew our vehicles or something, because when we walked through the door, all the pillows would be on the floor, and he would be sitting there are laying in close proximity to the couch. You could walk over and feel the seat cushions and they would be very oddly warm. Hmmmm. He never got into trouble for it, he never hurt anything. The cat Jacob, probably talked him into it. They were buds. Like to brothers poking at each other all the time but never escalating into anything bad. Jake would walk up to or behind Rocky and nip his ears or his front paws forcing a yep from Rocky. Jake would just sit there and do it over and over. Rocky would look up to one of us with an expression of "are you just gonna sit there?". Or "can I bite back?". Once in awhile, he would pin Jake to the ground with his mouth and role his eyes up at us looking for praise, but mom would be yelling to let Jake go! and he always did. He was just putting Jake back into his place in the pack. 

Now, if I let Cruz near our current cat Neko, it may be the end of the line for Neko. How times change with different situations.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

This one is for you Jafo220.

My all time favorite Twilight Zone episode, The Hunt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkfIPzgrJAQ


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks wet dog!! Earl hammer writing! Jeanette Nolan starring!
Can't go wrong! Thank you happy easter!! P.s. my favorite too!! Bill

n.c.


----------

